# What are these things?!



## _ kT (Feb 22, 2012)

so i woke up this morning to find these little white and grey ball things all over my submersible filter. upon further inspection they appear to be all over my tank, but not in a large abundance like on my filter. it's on my gravel and driftwood too

can anybody tell me what they are?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

they look like eggs of some sort to me......what kind of fish do you have?


----------



## _ kT (Feb 22, 2012)

that's what i was thinking too. but they're all over the tank which leads me to believe they either aren't eggs, or they're snail eggs but i have zebra's

i've got a pretty wide variety of fish. angels, clown loaches, balloon rams, torpedo barbs, australian rainbows, bala shark, red tail, rainbow sharks, and some random tetras here and there


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

zebra snail eggshttps://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=zrbrz+snail+eggs&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&biw=1509&bih=863&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=7-a3T-CbJ6e36QHx-un1Cg#um=1&hl=en&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=8ea3T52ODqi36QGiuZWBCw&ved=0CAgQvwUoAQ&q=zebra+snail+eggs&spell=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=7245f27c19cebbe3&biw=1509&bih=863


----------



## _ kT (Feb 22, 2012)

^ that's what i figured too. since they do not hatch i shouldn't have a problem right? they are kind of an eyesore though. will they disappear after a while or are they permanently there unless i clean them off?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

true that. could be angel eggs.
https://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=wei3T97BHsef6AHg8LnuCg


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Why don't they hatch? I was thinking Angels too. Definitely not the Rams.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Probably is the angelfish. In the picture you see an angelfish nearby, perhaps protecting the eggs. If they haven't hatched after a few days, then most likely the eggs haven't been fertilized. I would suggest snail eggs only since you said that the eggs are everywhere all over the tank. Give it a couple of days and see if they do hatch. If they do, then you'll have lots of angelfish fries. If they don't hatch, they'll become food for the other fish.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

exactly my thoughts too.....barely seen the angelfish the first time I looked at it


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

My Nerite snails never lay their eggs in clumps like that...or in such a large number. (They don't hatch because they require brackish/salt water at the larvae/egg stage)

I would say the angel.


----------



## _ kT (Feb 22, 2012)

i've got quite a few angels, but when the photos were taken the angels were nipping at the eggs. not exactly eating them, but nipping at them. in any case, all the eggs on that portion of the filter are gone now but they're still in random places on the gravel and driftwood, albeit not in the abundance that they were on my filter


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

99 out of 100 angel eggs. You need a single tank if you want some fry

Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

you could have a mock male , i used to have a "pair" of angels , and the same thing lay eggs, and the"male" would run over the eggs .. but what was really happening is the other fish i believed was a male was actually a female its pretty common when there is no male or of age males present...

my 2 cents

all in all if they dont hatch then they will be free food for something in there.


----------



## _ kT (Feb 22, 2012)

i was thinking of setting my 10 gal back up to use as a breeder or something to raise myself some koi angels. what's the best way to go about getting them to hatch? (assuming they're actually angel eggs)


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

get some of that really awful blue ich medication, angel eggs are prone to fungus and the ich blue stuff helps prevent it.


----------

